# From goats to lambs



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

My husband went to look at a goat for me and brought me home 4 lambs I know nothing about sheep except they can't have copper! They are really cute so know I guess I will be doing lots of reading up on sheep!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol. Sorry, I shouldn't laugh but that is too funny, bless his heart. I don't know anything about sheep, but good luck. I'm sure they are adorable. Pics?


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh...I had a good laugh too.
I'm sure they are adorable!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I was laughing too!!! He didn't think I was funny  i will post pictures in a little while I am still working he brought them for me to see while I was working so I could get any good pics


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL....LOL.....That's too cute! Hahaha.....he started a new obsession


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Good on him! I loved my sheep and still wonder if I want to get back into raising them again or not. I raised Polypays.

They are NOT as smart as goats.

Big warning here ... Do NOT let your lambs grow up to be ... GOATS! I made the mistake one lambing/kidding season and placed all the bottle babies together. Huge mistake.

The lambs thought they were goats and would copy everything that the goats did ... including climbing high up into the fruit trees! But, some were too stupid to figure out how to climb back down.:laugh:

If you plan on keeping them to adulthood, find a shearer NOW! My son was a shearer for years and he was so busy he had people waiting for months!

If you decide to keep them and breed them ... remember to break the plugs in the nipples before the lambs try to nurse. And, plan on keeping each ewe in their own "jug" for at least two to three days after they lamb.

And, some ewes know how to count and will keep tract of their lambs. Others are so stupid they have NOT a clue and will not accept one lamb let alone two or three. Plan on bottle feeding at least a few of your lambs each year.

We use to have a close neighbor who had the biggest flock of sheep in the whole US. He drove up my driveway early one morning during lambing season. He started hauling out bummers/orphans out of the back of the truck cab.
He asked me if I had enough milk to feed lambs?
Yep, lots.
Great ...here are 13 for you. Free of charge. If I bring one more lamb home for J to feed she will shot me ... as she promised. Need more milk call the house and one of the boys will bring you whatever you need. See ya!
They all lived and they were spoiled rotten!

You will love them. Just remember they are not as smart as the goat kids and they will find ways to get themselves into trouble. Sometimes big trouble and sometimes dead.

Good luck!:kidred:


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

DesertRose said:


> Good on him! I loved my sheep and still wonder if I want to get back into raising them again or not. I raised Polypays.
> 
> They are NOT as smart as goats.
> 
> ...


Oh boy!!! Lol thanks for all the info! Certainly something to think about as I will have to do a lot of research before I make up my mind lol I really enjoy my goats and hate taking time away from them but the lambs certainly are cute lol


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

DesertRose said:


> Big warning here ... Do NOT let your lambs grow up to be ... GOATS! I made the mistake one lambing/kidding season and placed all the bottle babies together. Huge mistake.
> 
> The lambs thought they were goats and would copy everything that the goats did ... including climbing high up into the fruit trees! But, some were too stupid to figure out how to climb back down.:laugh:


That is so funny. My partner's brother has a herd of goats and one year he bought a lamb to raise and butcher. Yeah well....he named it. Manchego is now a pet ram that thinks he is a goat and gets stuck in places all the time. Same guy also bought a baby yak who also now thinks he is a goat.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

They are super skidish so they are going to take some work


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

They are adorable little babies. I bet you will have so much fun with them.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I think so I am super excited about them


----------

